# Any Chicken Poo users?



## flash (Apr 16, 2008)

I spoke with someone out west about using chicken manure, but need some reminders. I am composting some of it, but wonder how long and then how much too use? How often also?
 Not a big garden, probably 10 x 30. Onions, tomatoes, kale, collards, cukes and JalapeÃ±os. Some dill for the wife.

Does it need to be fully composted before using as a fertilizer?


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 16, 2008)

I let it compost first...it's a pretty hot manure.

In my veggie garden, I use it twice during the season....once when I get the ground ready and once half way through. I use a mixture of horse/cow and chicken manure though. The cow and horse manure do not heat up like the chicken.


----------



## kratzx4 (Apr 16, 2008)

I swear gal I am impressed. is there anything you don't know about?


----------



## desertlites (Apr 16, 2008)

howdy flash, it was I that talked about this with you.when I had chickens few years ago I would add the poop in with soil and let compost together for a month or so-had a few buckets so always had it in different stages-turning every couple days-after the mix mellowed a while I would mix into the garden.as the season went on I would mix around the base of the plants as a fertilizer-as cowgirl states it's a hot manure so mix with somthing else,and let stew for a while.good luck with this years garden.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 16, 2008)

kratz....I'm surrounded by lots of manure.


----------



## desertlites (Apr 16, 2008)

cowgirl, that could be taken as an offensive remark from all us in here-LOL


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 16, 2008)

LOLOL....sorry! I didn't mean it THAT way!.........I better go back outside. lol


----------



## rwc565 (Apr 16, 2008)

manure is what we OKIES know best!!!!!  I agree with Cowgirl 1/2 horse manure and 1/2 chicken.  Straight chicken manure will burn your plants.


----------



## flash (Apr 17, 2008)

thanks everyone. We have six laying hens. Brown and green eggs. Delicious. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I am mixing it with some topsoil, older greens from the garden and some leftovers from our dinners. I was lacks on cleaning out the run and have scraped up a good layer of dirt mixed with manure in it. I think this might not be as hot as the fresh stuff under the roost each day. 
Cowgirl, so just twice a season. Any idea how much I should use?? Does a 5 gallon bucket go a long way?? I would guess atleast two for the size of my garden.


----------



## rwc565 (Apr 17, 2008)

you do not want to use the fresh stuff, let it dry out and turn to dust is best, put the fresh stuff in your mulch pile.  5 gal. bucket will not cover much.  I cover the ground with a LIGHT layer 2 or 3 times a year.   the ground should be covered.   I raise a pretty good garden every year using this method.  As CG and I both stated in earlier replies we mix horse manure with the chicken stuff.  BTW I have a barn full of horse manure if anyone in my area needs any.


----------



## harper072554 (Jan 16, 2010)

Chicken Manure has lots of nitrgen in it...


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jan 16, 2010)

If you need it sooner than a full compost takes, put some in waetr and let it set a day or two then add small amounts so you wont burn the garden.
Then adjust as you need it...
just a thought......................


----------



## gnubee (Jan 16, 2010)

We raised 100s of chickens when I was younger, mostly leghorns for the eggs we sold. A few Australorps for meat birds. All free range chickens. we also had 19 milk cows and about 50 head of herford. Us kids were always sent out to harvest the oldest of dried cowpies for the compost pile. My mother would never use the chicken poo. She said that the cow manure was the best the horses almost usless and the chicken manure was the worse. She mixed it in a large cement mixer with the fall leaves and black soil from our bottom land section then onto the compost pile for a couple of years. Her garden, 100 acres or so produced absolutly incredible crops without ever having a commercial chemical or fertilizer applied to the plants. 


Trivia Time ..............Goat manure is the only manure that has no weed seeds in it because a goats constitution is such that no seeds survive the trip thru the goat.


----------

